# Ariens ST724 engine swap



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

Came across this Ariens on Craigs. I think I can get it for $50.00. Gonna need a new engine. Was thinking of getting one of those predators on sale at HarborFreight. But I've never done an engine swap before.

Do you all think $50 is a decent deal? Is this worth the time/effort? 

Any and all input is welcome. Thanks!

ARIENS SNOW BLOWER


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

$50 would be a good deal. Be aware that those particular snow blowers use an engine that has a pulley on both the crankshaft and camshaft. The camshaft pulley is used to drive the transmission. It would be easier to source a used Tecumseh engine off craigslist with the same pulley setup than trying to make a predator engine work.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Good eye on the dual shaft engine. That is also a compact Ariens so the impeller and augers are smaller. Also it probably doesn't have the differential. It might still be a good machine if you had an engine for it, but the Predator is going to be difficult to set up.


----------

